# Z4 disc released?



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

Hiya! Not seeing any stock anywhere through the website. Is it available yet (USA)? What is the weight of the 54cm size?

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

endcycle said:


> Hiya! Not seeing any stock anywhere through the website. Is it available yet (USA)? What is the weight of the 54cm size?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, they arrived shortly before the Christmas holidays and port troubles in Long Beach. I don't have a weight for the 54cm size.
The 56cm size is what is listed on our site typically for road models unless they are carbon track bikes (55cm) 'cross bikes (55cm) or women's models (Small/45cm)
-SD


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks!

I am leaning more toward the z5 at this point - not sure the price premium is worth it to go to disc brakes. From what i gather, 105 vs rival is a wash overall otherwise.


----------

